# TELUS Internet Stick On Ubuntu



## sonnytiger (Feb 16, 2010)

I have a TELUS Internet stick I used to use on windows, but now i run linux and i need to use it on it. In windows you needed a little aplication called watcher, whitch unfortunately there is not version of for linux, I beleive the USB dongle is classified as a modem. I need help using it to get connected. Any Ideas? Im using Ubuntu 10.10 Karmatic Koala


----------



## crazy pyro (Feb 16, 2010)

You might have tried this already but just try plugging it in, ubuntu 9.10 worked fine with my Huawei modem as soon as I plugged it in, no application was needed. (Just click on the networking icon where you'd go for your wireless networks and then it should be under mobile broadband I think).


----------



## sonnytiger (Feb 18, 2010)

did anything pop up saying that it noticed it, or did it just start it up quietly


----------



## sonnytiger (Feb 18, 2010)

Cool it worked flawlessly, thanks!


----------



## crazy pyro (Feb 19, 2010)

Sorry about the delay in reply, was out all of yesterday, you just had to click on the network connection icon (the one that shows the strength of wireless signal if you're connected to wireless). (Just for reference of anyone else reading the thread in the future).
Good to know that you got it all sorted though.


----------



## islandlinux (Mar 15, 2010)

I have successfully configured the Sierra Wireless USB 598, Sierra Wireless USB 306 and Huawei E182E: Telus, Ubuntu, and USB Cellular Modems.  I ran into some DNS/nameserver issues on the 306 that I managed to work around.


----------

